# ASUS GeForce RTX 3070 TUF Gaming OC



## W1zzard (Oct 29, 2020)

In our ASUS GeForce RTX 3070 TUF Gaming review we find that the card comes with an amazing cooler that achieves whisper-quiet noise levels and incredibly low temperatures at the same time. A dual-BIOS feature is included, too, as well as a second HDMI output.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 29, 2020)

TUF cards deserve full credit for their design this generation.
What an absolute redemption story they pulled with this brand. What an absolutely fantastic cooler design.


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 29, 2020)

If only available here in Dutchland , every 30xx is on Pre Order and i don't see that change soon..
I am craving to make paper airplanes.....


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 29, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> If only available here in Dutchland , every 30xx is on Pre Order and i don't see that change soon..
> I am craving to make paper airplanes.....



Yep... patience man. Usually we get availability in good order, I'm not worried tbh. But before Christmas? Doubtful.

Advantage is that there's enough time to make a solid comparison with whatever RDNA2 is bringing to the table at this price point. The 6800 is probably not the one as it already starts at 580.


----------



## swirl09 (Oct 29, 2020)

dj-electric said:


> TUF cards deserve full credit for their design this generation.
> What an absolute redemption story they pulled with this brand. What an absolutely fantastic cooler design.


Agreed. Every RTX30 TUF seems premium and its MSRP (for whatever thats worth lol) is completely reasonable.


----------



## milewski1015 (Oct 29, 2020)

@W1zzard looking at the picture of the voltage controller, it should be OnSemi NCP81610, not NCP81810


----------



## okbuddy (Oct 29, 2020)

6800xt so sweet


----------



## X71200 (Oct 29, 2020)

Are we getting a Palit review? I'm considering picking a Gaming Pro up since I have a G-Sync monitor, it is available and not as expensive as other big cooler designs. There were some of those in the previous Ampere roundups.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 29, 2020)

X71200 said:


> Are we getting a Palit review?


Palit card wasn't ready in time, they sent it off yday, it's in HK right now, might be here tomorrow if everything goes well and customs doesn't have issues


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Oct 29, 2020)

Well done, Asus! Now let's hope they put as much care into the upcoming AMD cards as they've clearly done with the RTX 30 series. I'm honestly rather impressed! This is a card I'd be proud to have in my rig.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 30, 2020)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Well done, Asus! Now let's hope they put as much care into the upcoming AMD cards as they've clearly done with the RTX 30 series. I'm honestly rather impressed! This is a card I'd be proud to have in my rig.



they are slapping AIO onto the AMD RX6000 series, could that be a hint how hot they are running


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Oct 30, 2020)

nguyen said:


> they are slapping AIO onto the AMD RX6000 series, could that be a hint how hot they are running



I didn't mean their AIO Strix GPU that's incoming. I meant this generation of their TUF cards. Their previous generation -- mainly on the RX 5000 series side of things -- suffered from absolutely abysmal quality control. There was absolutely nothing put in place on the TUF 5700 XT to help cool the memory, which resulted in crazy high temps. Hardware Unboxed did a video of it a while back, in fact.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 30, 2020)

Yeah sorry but this is priced at €700, 3080 Tuf oc is nearly €900. No way I'm buying them at this price.
Customers in EU are getting f... with no vaseline.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 30, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah sorry but this is priced at €700, 3080 Tuf oc is nearly €900. No way I'm buying them at this price.
> Customers in EU are getting f... with no vaseline.



Same price as my country then, and it actually is available, but not the non-OC version.
AIBs just side-step the MSRP with their premimum models pricing. Oh well at least you are paying for guaranteed overclocks and not the scalpers, and the TUF edition is so good there is no need for watercooling...


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 30, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Same price as my country then, and it actually is available, but not the non-OC version.
> AIBs just side-step the MSRP with their premimum models pricing. Oh well at least you are paying for guaranteed overclocks and not the scalpers, and the TUF edition is so good there is no need for watercooling...


No guaranteed stock. Those prices are all for pre-orders first come, first served limit to 1 unit per customer. No way I'm getting ripped off like this.
Hopefully AMD's release will force retailers into adjusting prices for both.
Or AIB will simply mark up their cards in EU because it's not like theres some official info on EU pricing available anywhere.
Another major retailer €950 for 3080 Tuf non-oc.


----------



## swirl09 (Oct 30, 2020)

nguyen said:


> they are slapping AIO onto the AMD RX6000 series, could that be a hint how hot they are running


Its a fair guess, but actually my first thought was that they found these cards to be worth going premium out of the gate. I know its the first time Ive been excited to see what AMD are doing in a GPU in a long time.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 30, 2020)

swirl09 said:


> Its a fair guess, but actually my first thought was that they found these cards to be worth going premium out of the gate. I know its the first time Ive been excited to see what AMD are doing in a GPU in a long time.


Except out of the gate some partner 3070 retail for as much as 3080 FE should cost.


----------



## looks (Nov 13, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah sorry but this is priced at €700, 3080 Tuf oc is nearly €900. No way I'm buying them at this price.
> Customers in EU are getting f... with no vaseline.



thank god this card is priced around €521 in Taiwan, still waiting for November 18th to see how the RX _6800 XT_ performs to decide which one to buy.


----------



## akiraxiaoyu (Dec 7, 2020)

I plan to buy RTX3070 and now i am confuse between this TUF GAMING OC RTX 3070 or ROG STRIX GAMING RTX 3070.
Except the look, is there any performance difference? In my country price for TUF GAMING is $857 and the ROG STRIX is $987 (difference $130), is it worth to choose the rog strix?


----------



## nguyen (Dec 7, 2020)

akiraxiaoyu said:


> I plan to buy RTX3070 and now i am confuse between this TUF GAMING OC RTX 3070 or ROG STRIX GAMING RTX 3070.
> Except the look, is there any performance difference? In my country price for TUF GAMING is $857 and the ROG STRIX is $987 (difference $130), is it worth to choose the rog strix?



Nope, just buy the TUF 3070, if you have enough money for the Strix 3070 then buy the TUF 3080 instead


----------



## akiraxiaoyu (Dec 7, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Nope, just buy the TUF 3070, if you have enough money for the Strix 3070 then buy the TUF 3080 instead


Can you point me a few reason why the answer is nope? Are they both perform the same?


----------



## nguyen (Dec 7, 2020)

akiraxiaoyu said:


> Can you point me a few reason why the answer is nope? Are they both perform the same?



Yes, they perform around 1-2% with each other, no need to spend extra money for the Strix.


----------



## akiraxiaoyu (Dec 7, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Yes, they perform around 1-2% with each other, no need to spend extra money for the Strix.


Alright, thanks for the advice mate, cheers!


----------



## ranawayz (Dec 28, 2020)

review cons seems biased. how is overclocking more complicated its the same as any other card. I can do +120core +1200 with max temp of 62 after 3 hours of cyberpunk. 

I normally buy strix/ftw but this was the only one available, saved 100canadian because asus knocked it out of the park with the Tuf design in 30xx series.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2020)

ranawayz said:


> how is overclocking more complicated its the same as any other card


power limit, other RTX 3070 cards with higher power limit behave completely differently when overclocking



ranawayz said:


> biased


no offense, but don't throw out big accusations if you don't know the underlying technical details


----------



## ranawayz (Dec 28, 2020)

I said seems biased because I overclocked it just as I would any other graphics card. I did not mean to offend you or accuse you of something sinister haha.

yes i can see myself it has lower power limit increase available but it didnt change the way it overclocks. the way you worded it made like sound like there is an increased difficulty. 

Anyways thank for the review, your detailed reviews is why I even got the Tuf instead of waiting for strix/ftw


----------

